
Show HN: How much does my Facebook/Netflix time cost? - 7webpages
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/how-much-does-my-facebook/gbaikgaciacbfbpoagdpbcbapioboodj?hl=en-GB&fbclid=IwAR0KvwVa7_TyA_V9wdmq0wKNizzs0svsg3Tc76F6ZMZZlQHnpW1asgUj4S8
======
7webpages
It is actually a continuation of this thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21613364#21614731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21613364#21614731)

I have started doing this app last Friday and it's driven by the community
feedback.

------
bbody
Neat idea, I like how your ad-space makes a lot of sense.

~~~
7webpages
Thanks :-)

~~~
bbody
Out of curiosity, have you thought of putting an affiliate link there to
monetize? Are there plans for extensions for other browsers?

~~~
7webpages
Yeah, it all would depend on traffic level. And for that, I first need to
learn how to get media coverage.

